# Modifier for split/shared services



## cgneff72 (Jan 29, 2013)

Is there a modifier that should be used when billing for split/shared services?  Trying to figure out how both the physician and nurse practitioner are able to bill split/share services and get both get paid.  I am afraid that the second claim in the door will be denied as duplicate or bundled with the first claim.


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 29, 2013)

For a shared visit you cannot submit a claim for both providers you bill only one visit level which will stand for the complexity of both documents


----------

